# Anybody keep Koetarii Tinctorius???



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey all,


I was just wondering if anyone here on DB keeps Koetarii Tincs.

And if so can they tell me more about them, as well as post some pics.



THANX ,



TODD


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2006)

any one have pics?

never heard of them


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

You may want to contact Sean Stewart, as I know he has some and probably has a picture on his site as well.

http://www.herpetologic.net


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I think SNDF had some at the last reptile show I went to. Its been a while though, so who knows.


----------



## Robin P (Oct 23, 2005)

Indeed...










http://www.herpetologic.net


----------



## *slddave* (Jun 2, 2006)

Looks like sips and azureus. weird


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2006)

Tropical Experience has them listed as 'Kutari River/Limegreen Sipalwini'...but they look different: http://www.tropical-experience.nl/tinct ... &submenu=0


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Yeah Ive seen that pic on Seans website, as well as one of his froglets at the MARS show. But I dont believe that a true idea of wut these frogs look like can be determined from one pic and one froglet.

For example color variation, size, pattern varation..

And as far as know the Kutariis are diffferent !
To my knowledge Kutariis were named after the Kutari river, and the Koetarii were named after the Koetarii river. if anyone can link to a good map of South America??



THANX,



TODD


----------



## dorcus (May 2, 2006)

After some research, apparently the Kutari and Koetari are the same river.

http://tinyurl.com/qnm8z <Honkin' big url made tiny... Catfur>

Notice how it says Kutari [Koetari] River


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

I dont seem to be able to find either river on that map 






TODD


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

BUMP!!!


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

There are a range of morphs available from the Sipaliwini [sp?] Savanna area near the Brazilian border, from Azureus & Koetari Rivers, to true Sips, and other Sips. The Koetari Rivers are generally very dark blue.


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

I was just doing some research into what my first frog purchase of the new year will be and I stumbled across these guys...very unique! Is anybody still working with them?


----------



## gilliusis (Jan 7, 2010)

Kutari and Sipaliwini rivers (South/East Suriname)


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

there are quite a few breeders working with them, i used to have a pair that i just recently sold.


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

Do you have any pics of yours Julio?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)




----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Oh, right, those frogs from near that easily spelled/pronounced town, Kwamalasamutu.. which I am now totally going to name my firstborn.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Upon some further research Ive noted that the Koetari/Kutari River seems to divide Guyana and Suriname. That makes it the same river. HOWEVER. It looks from the map I found today that it is the Kutari River in Guyana and the Koetari River in Surinam. which would probably make them 2 separate morphs. Being as one wouldve been collected from Guyana and 1 from Suriname
Also noted that the New River runs thru Guyana after it splits off from the Courantyne River which divides Guyana and Suriname to the north of the border.


Todd


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Dartfrogfreak said:


> Upon some further research Ive noted that the Koetari/Kutari River seems to divide Guyana and Suriname. That makes it the same river. HOWEVER. It looks from the map I found today that it is the Kutari River in Guyana and the Koetari River in Surinam. which would probably make them 2 separate morphs. Being as one wouldve been collected from Guyana and 1 from Suriname
> Also noted that the New River runs thru Guyana after it splits off from the Courantyne River which divides Guyana and Suriname to the north of the border.
> 
> 
> Todd


 
Is there any hard evidence that they were collected on both sides of the river? Or is this a case where they ended up coming out of both countries hence the difference in the names (after the miraculous frog fairy transported them across the border)? 

Ed


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Ed Im not sure . that is my assumption on why there are 2 different names for the same tinc morph. This whole complex is confusing Im just trying to use some geography to make some more sense of it?

I should probably talk to Marcus, and track down any other importers that may have brought them in over the years to try to get a better idea.

What im confused about is why Tropical-experience lists Kutari/New River/ Blue Sipaliwini as the same morph. They are all from different areas as far as I can see?


Todd


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I thought it was a good point to discuss as I have spoken to other people who indicated that some animals were collected outside the border of Guyana when that country first began to export several years ago and were being exported as coming out of Guyana ( boas is what I'm referring to..). I just find it difficult to think that if people are paying for tincts, that some local isn't crossing the river one way or the other to make a sale. The change in spelling could just be how they were listed on the export documents.. 

Ed


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

The Oyapok region has several spelling. Heck, French Guiana has a couple spellings (guyane being another)


----------

